# Rangers V Zenit



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Hopefully this will be the linesman tonight


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wouldn't be surprised, nothing is given against you at the mo, least of all penalties :bb:

Just remembered that Bradford played them in europe in 2000, that seems surreal now, like some sort of parallel universe that I dreamt. Me and my 2 boys are eagerly anticipating the match and of course, the correct result for the beautiful game. :tongue2:

C'mon Zenit :thumbup:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's a picture from one of my colleagues - can you guess he's a Celtic fan


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Wouldn't be surprised, nothing is given against you at the mo, least of all penalties :bb:


 :lol:

They deserve a few breaks with the schedule they have

Wed 14 UEFA Cup final

Sat 17 League game

Mon 19 League game

Thur 22 League Game

Sat 24 Scottish Cup Final


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Wouldn't be surprised, nothing is given against you at the mo, least of all penalties :bb:
> 
> Just remembered that Bradford played them in europe in 2000, that seems surreal now, like some sort of parallel universe that I dreamt. Me and my 2 boys are eagerly anticipating the match and of course, the correct result for the beautiful game. :tongue2:
> 
> C'mon Zenit :thumbup:


 h34r:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Was laughing last night as the radfio station was interviewing fans on their way to manchester. One guy on a bus said

"Two thirds of Glasgow must be on their way down the motorway to see the game. The other third can always watch a film or something"

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I've just walked across St Peter's Square here in Manchester. You can't move for Rangers fans and all the roads are completely shut. Despite this, there's a great carnival atmosphere, the Zenit fans and Rangers fans are getting along and to my knowledge there's not been one bit of trouble. Even though I'm no football fan, I'm enjoying the buzz of this event.

Yesterday on Albert Square the Scottish Sun open top bus had models on the top deck lifting up their tops, showing off and and shaking their norks to passers by!

I could get used to this! :lol:

A .


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Robert said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't be surprised, nothing is given against you at the mo, least of all penalties :bb:
> ...


Too much rest in there IMVHO 

My boys are looking forward to a good result. :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


now i see :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Just remembered that Bradford played them in europe in 2000, that seems surreal now, like some sort of parallel universe that I dreamt.


I don't remember that - which competition?



Running_man said:


> Yesterday on Albert Square the Scottish Sun open top bus had models on the top deck lifting up their tops, showing off and and shaking their norks to passers by!
> 
> I could get used to this! :lol:


Wait and see what the models do later when Rangers win


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't really mind if they win tonight as long as they lose on the 17th, 19th and 22nd


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Robert said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Just remembered that Bradford played them in europe in 2000, that seems surreal now, like some sort of parallel universe that I dreamt.
> ...


The Intertoto cup semi-final, although finishing 4th bottom of the PL I think we qualified via the fair play league, I went to Holland to see them play in the previous round. When you are watching your team lose at home to Bury, Rochdale, Stockport and 0-3 to Accrington Stanley, let me tell you, playing in Europe seems like it was a dream. :cry2:

Zenit v City


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

MarkF said:


> C'mon Zenit :thumbup:


English football fans:

next time you complain about the Scots cheering for whoever England's opponents happen to be, remember that they would also rather cheer for a bunch of anonymous former (and possibly not even former) Stalinists than someone from their own _city_* :lol:

* yes, yes - I know - I grew up in Belfast. And as QPR fan and season-ticket holder of some 30 years, very little would give me greater pleasure than seeing Chelsea complete their _runners-up treble _next week in Moscow...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Just been into town, Blackpool is rammed full of them on the way to manc,suppose its on the way,ish :blink:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

MarkF said:


> My boys are looking forward to a good result. :lol:


Hi Mark

Is that the transport for Celtics trophies this season instead of an open top bus

Alasdair


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Wouldn't be surprised, nothing is given against you at the mo, least of all penalties :bb:
> 
> Just remembered that Bradford played them in europe in 2000, that seems surreal now, like some sort of parallel universe that I dreamt. Me and my 2 boys are eagerly anticipating the match and of course, the correct result for the beautiful game. :tongue2:
> 
> C'mon Zenit :thumbup:


Good thing Mr. McCall didn't hear you saying that! :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alas said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > My boys are looking forward to a good result. :lol:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

All the best to the Gers.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh well - better team won on the night. Game was not too good but expected that as Rangers do not play expansive football against these types of teams. The Russian boy that missed the semi final was superb tonight. Wish he'd missed the final instead. Thought the Gers tired in the latter stages and wonder if more than 3 days rest would have helped. We'll never know.

Now they play on Saturday, Monday, Thursday and then the Cup Final. What a disgrace. After having played last Saturday, Wed and Sunday.

Good old Scottish League.

Alasdair

Still well done Zenit as it showed skill wins in the end.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just caught the last 20 mins, not a great result at all


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Robert said:


>


Look on the bright side.....................you weren't unlucky :lol:

I thought Zenit were a very, very good team, their play was reminiscent of Arsenal's. Rangers made a game of it after half time (must have been told they were allowed in both halves) but it's no disgrace to lose to that team, none at all. Now I can see how they beat Bayern 4-0.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Now I can see how they beat Bayern 4-0.


And Rangers only scored 5 goals in all games to get to the final, or trundle to the final as it was put to me today.

The same colleague sent me a text a moment ago:-

What goes beep beep beep?

The Rangers open-top bus reversing back into the garage


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry for the Gers fans tonight ..... shame on the SFA or whoever in the fat grey suits who decided to keep the fixture pile up the same.

I don't support the Gers and being fron Ulster that is unusual, cos' you gotta support one team or the other.

I love to see all the British teams doing well, regardless.

Roll on Wednesday night and hopefully a Scottish manger will get his hands on a European trophy :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Alas said:


> Oh well - better team won on the night.


I agree. A very good game from Zenith.


----------

